# See anything wrong here?!



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Outside a local shopping center:


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

Neat and workman like, oh yeah don't forget the glue.LOL


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

Well its not like they built it that way. I'm sure something feel on it.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

The wall-pack in the first picture is missing the guts.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

That HV line looks extremely low.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Metallic strut clamps are not listed for sch 40

They need to be the vinyl coated variety that is...

~CS~


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

What the heck could have fallen on it to do that much damage


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I doubt anything fell on it. I would be almost willing to bet they used the wrong anchors in the brick or didn't use enough of them for the weight.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cow said:


> I doubt anything fell on it. I would be almost willing to bet they used the wrong anchors in the brick or didn't use enough of them for the weight.


Sheetrock screws with no washers....:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

elecpatsfan said:


> What the heck could have fallen on it to do that much damage


There are a few here like this one. Could have been the anchors pulling out but some look like they just heated up after baking in the sun for years and drooped.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Leave it to the lost bidder...I mean the lowest bidder.
My state just started to allow PVC for exposed work. In my 30 years of doing Electrical work...I have never used PVC for above ground work. It is just HACK work to use PVC in the wrong places. Stick with RGS, IMC, & EMT for outside work. Well at least someone can get paid to do it right!

Patrick


----------



## n1ist (Sep 18, 2009)

Someone stepped on it trying to climb to the roof?
/mike


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

pjholguin said:


> Leave it to the lost bidder...I mean the lowest bidder.
> My state just started to allow PVC for exposed work. In my 30 years of doing Electrical work...I have never used PVC for above ground work. It is just HACK work to use PVC in the wrong places. Stick with RGS, IMC, & EMT for outside work. Well at least someone can get paid to do it right!
> 
> Patrick


Agreed. Especially on a roof. PVC does not do well over the long haul with sunlight. Plus, 9 times out of 10 the expansion joints are not done right and you end up with a broken, jumbled mess.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Huh !*

See anything wrong ?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

*Huh !*

See anything wrong ?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

pjholguin said:


> Leave it to the lost bidder...I mean the lowest bidder.
> My state just started to allow PVC for exposed work. In my 30 years of doing Electrical work...I have never used PVC for above ground work. It is just HACK work to use PVC in the wrong places. Stick with RGS, IMC, & EMT for outside work. Well at least someone can get paid to do it right!
> 
> Patrick





Pharon said:


> Agreed. Especially on a roof. PVC does not do well over the long haul with sunlight. Plus, 9 times out of 10 the expansion joints are not done right and you end up with a broken, jumbled mess.


Our coastal areas require PVC schedule 80 or GRC.


I had to reattach a large rigid run 30' up, on the exterior of an old movie theatre, that the strut had rusted and broke loose, looked like that.


----------



## Somewhere_401 (Apr 7, 2014)

When zooming in on the picture, it looks as if there are holes in the brick where the bracket should have been in the middle.

In either case, this should be fixed, but most likely wont until forced to.

Either that, or the electrician who installed it a) left his level at home or b) used his liquid lunch bottle as a level and needed to make a few "adjustments" to the level....:no::blink:

It looks funny, but could become a serious problem if not addressed.

Good luck with the bid.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Anybody ever run across an install where the original guy discovered that the mortar was soft enough to drive a screw in without using an anchor? :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Anybody ever run across an install where the original guy discovered that the mortar was soft enough to drive a screw in without using an anchor? :laughing:


 Or the block cells were hollow where you needed a wedge anchor !


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Anybody ever run across an install where the original guy discovered that the mortar was soft enough to drive a screw in without using an anchor?


Yeah, one of our guys stepped on some strut on the outside of a block retaining wall and it all started coming off the wall all the way down. :laughing:

We had to jack the whole mess back up and drive pin the crap out of it.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

pjholguin said:


> Leave it to the lost bidder...I mean the lowest bidder.
> My state just started to allow PVC for exposed work. In my 30 years of doing Electrical work...I have never used PVC for above ground work. It is just HACK work to use PVC in the wrong places. Stick with RGS, IMC, & EMT for outside work. Well at least someone can get paid to do it right!
> 
> Patrick


PVC above ground? ugh that sounds awful!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

PVC has it's place, I use a ton of it for dairy work. 

But, I still wouldn't run it down the side of a building or use it for a mast!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Oct 19, 2014)

Of course. Well, I hope that that is never accepted in my state!


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

PG&E requires sch 80 pvc for a mast in the National forest . No rmc allowed . Its some crap about lightning .


----------



## Phadden1980 (Dec 25, 2014)

Alcohol perhaps.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

pjholguin said:


> Leave it to the lost bidder...I mean the lowest bidder.
> My state just started to allow PVC for exposed work. In my 30 years of doing Electrical work...I have never used PVC for above ground work. It is just HACK work to use PVC in the wrong places. Stick with RGS, IMC, & EMT for outside work. Well at least someone can get paid to do it right!
> 
> Patrick


I guess you've never been to Florida. Some climates demand that PVC be used.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Beats using Rob-Roy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see the handle of it in your truck.... where's the rest of the cat-o-nine tails?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Everything looks good to me.


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

*me too*



meadow said:


> Everything looks good to me.


Me too


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just one method to comply with 225.22.


----------



## former farmer (Feb 27, 2013)

And I thought it was a drip loop :laughing:


----------



## Nisat (Aug 5, 2013)

He got his material from HD ;-)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Probably#1" #10 panhead screws and 1/4" plugs used to mount all that. Somebody's going to get paid to fix stupid.

Sent from my SPH-L710T


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

That is for common drainage to a rain barrel for the garden. How green.


----------



## amigi968 (May 24, 2008)

Is that a samurai sword?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haha no it's an umbrella shaped like a samurai sword.


----------



## Ontario (Sep 9, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Anybody ever run across an install where the original guy discovered that the mortar was soft enough to drive a screw in without using an anchor? :laughing:


That, and I've seen a guy use a nailgun to secure EMT on the mortar - no anchors or anything. :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Haha no it's an umbrella shaped like a samurai sword.


I used to sell those at my Renaissance Festival in Corona, Ca. :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks level to me.


----------



## Morales95 (Jan 15, 2015)

It looks like the put the strap in the cement not in the brick.


----------



## nola electrician (Mar 3, 2015)

We use a lot of pvc (sq80) here in new orleans as well


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

pjholguin said:


> Leave it to the lost bidder...I mean the lowest bidder.
> My state just started to allow PVC for exposed work. In my 30 years of doing Electrical work...I have never used PVC for above ground work. It is just HACK work to use PVC in the wrong places. Stick with RGS, IMC, & EMT for outside work. Well at least someone can get paid to do it right!
> 
> Patrick



I'll run it across rooftops...













...for communication wires.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I used to work for a guy who would use plastic wall anchors (blue typically) to mount almost everything, I mean feeders, panels, CT cans etc.. If that were in my state, I'd assume it was his install. I used to be so deprived of using the right tool or material for a job. This man was in business 20+ years and didnt own a wire puller of any sort, hell even an amp meter, and his primary type of work was new commercial construction. My lower back will never be the same thanks to him!


----------

